# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Our trip Report.

## Guy Raudenbush

So...We are Home back in PA. and I'm gonna try to re-cap our adventures. We arrived and met our driver Kingsley in Montego Bay and after some confusion as to our arrival time got under way to our drive to Negril. We had a very Fun ride as we were sharing trans. with some crazy kids from Ohio. Including one very loud and slightly inebriated girl. She was funny, and maybe just a bit annoying but I give respect to our driver. Sometimes that job must be hard to take lol. don't know if that pic shows up. I can't see it , so I will press on! The rain let up and the sun came out and everything gwan be Irie! After getting checked in ( does everything take so long?) lol we got used to it. Any way we had our mandatory jump in to the carribean for a swim and took a walk down the beach. Isn't it funny how when you just arrive it's so obvious to everyone? So we were no different but laughed later when we saw folks doing the We're here Routine. After a bunch of newbie stuff. I won't bore you with the details. We got ready to head over to Seastar to Meet Rastastan and see Luciano.  Stan was very gracious and did a great job hosting the entire night. Yeah Mon! The opening band was good. The drummers, Dancers and Fire dude were amazing. But certainly the highlight of the night was seeing Luciano perform and the Powerful loving vibe of the music and message he brings to creation. I was up dancing and lovin it. 

 We really had a great time and this is just the first day! I posted an album of pics if you can't see them on here. We spanked it pretty hard on our traveling day. So needless to say sunday morning was designated to No agenda and chill time. That didn't last long. haha we went on yea mon sunset catamaran cruise which included snorkeling, a swim into the caves down by Ricks and dinner on the boat with Red stripes and rum punch or soda if your like me. I drank my share and yours before having a liver transplant less than two years ago. So I am very careful to be grateful for the life that I been given and treat my body , mind and spirit with respect. I was proud of myself for getting into the water and braving the choppy waves to snorkel. Many didn't who are in way better health than me. Funny story though, when preparing to get in the guy says to me"are you gonna wear your shirt mon in de watah?"  I say no. but know I'm gonna get a reaction from my scarred up abdomen and chest. So  I take my shirt off and the guy takes a hard look at me and says " Are you from the Army Mon?" I say no, why do you ask? He looks at me and points to my scars and sez " Rude sade bum" you have to say it to get it. anyway I'm like no road side bomb...Liver transplant. lol anyway it was a funny moment but helped me to not be self concious about it throughout the week. I fought that current hard to get back to the boat after drifting pretty far away, I was the last one in the water and eventually they swang around to pick me up But I almost made it. lol. It was well worth the price of 50 US with the dinner ,snorkeling , cave swim, red stripes and boat tour of the cliffs from about 3 to after sunset. I recomend it for anyone. Kinda of a blur for the rest of the evening Dinner somewhere on the beach tried some patties ( I love them  ) especially a good veggie with a little spice. prob fell asleep in a beach chair for a while and met some of our fellow resort guests. Note to self Canadians rock! we met a great fam and friends that we spent time hanging with at the resort in the evening. Uday, John, and Marika I think. So that's day one and two. someone let me know if these pics even show on here. I'm so long winded this is gonna be about a 4 piece installment. lol. Love and respect to the great people we met and the good people of Jamaica. Here are some other pics from our 1st two days.      So that's a start..more to come.

----------


## Chickster

pictures are great keep it up

----------


## justchuck

This report is great, keep it coming!

----------


## allibaba

Love hearing the stories from these trip reports, and yes I can see the pics. Can't wait to read more!

----------


## Lady Jane

Nice report!  Looking forward to more

----------


## nori

great start to your trip report. love the images too!

----------


## Guy Raudenbush

One love..You can find me on facebook same name Guy Raudenbush. from Quakertown , Pennsylvania...friend me mon!

----------


## Shaggy

great start on the report tx

----------


## Georgia

Loving the trip report AND the pics... getting me geared up for Saturday. Good for you to bear the scars - we all got scars!

----------


## 68Stang

Great report!  We are so ready to be back..May 27 Soon come!

----------


## jimnkim

Nice report

----------


## mamade11

great start to your report!!! (original Phila girl here  :Smile:   We are heading back in two weeks and can't wait!!!  Looking forward to more of your report!

----------


## bjritz

Liking this report! Great pics, keep it coming.

----------


## VVHT

Good stuff!

Thanks for posting!

VVHT

----------


## jamaicarob

looks like you stayed at Rooms, we have stayed there 5 years in a row each February, love the Red Stripe Catamaran, we do it each year as well, soon come

----------


## lee

Love your trip report and your pictures beautiful shots ( and your liver trsplt story)...Jamaicans have a way of saying stuff that shocks but then makes you feel fine - their just curious about your life on "the other side"...

----------


## Guy Raudenbush

hey philly girl! yeah were close to philadelphia to. about 50 miles north in the country. It's always sunny in philadelphia! (not today) lol.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Liking what I see so far.

----------


## TizzyATX

Cool report, I'm tuned in and looking forward to the rest

----------


## Hussyband

Nice report, Guy.  You are almost my neighbor.  I live on rte 63, not far from Old Ridge Pike.  Gonna be in your neck of the woods tomorrow in fact, have to do a foreclosure appraisal on a property in Richlandtown.

----------


## Jody

Looks like they are building something at Rooms? what was it? Rooms is like home, so I'm always curious what changes they are making....

----------


## nutz4travel

They built a roof over the bbq area so they don't have to run for shelter when it rains.  They did a nice job.  We sat next to the construction all week and didn't take a picture!

----------


## Guy Raudenbush

Good lord.. I just worked on this for about an hr. posting videos stories and pictures and lost it all. ughhh don't feel like starting over right now. Had  visitors *(jehovah witnesses) so I left it on hold tried to post what I had and had to sign back in. oh well.

----------


## 68Stang

oh that stinks

----------


## Rasta Stan

Nice meeting you Guy, sorry we didn't get to chat more but I was busy with the Mc work that night.
Thanks for the trip report and photos.

----------


## juls

Awesome!!

----------


## Guy Raudenbush

We shall meet again!  More will be revealed. Thank you stan.

----------

